
The Unicorn Hedge – There's a bubble but it's not in tech - adambratt
https://500hats.com/welcome-to-the-unicorn-hedge-2fd3c6b50f89#.dsjhfz4iw
======
asdfzxc
Nice motivational piece. Only thing missing is the "join my n-step program"
pitch in the end.

------
Kinnard
Duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12333481](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12333481)

------
loukrazy
The styling on this article hurts my eyes. It feels like the author is
shouting at me

